

W3C's Web App Source Code Protection Community Group - p4bl0
http://www.w3.org/community/webappscp/

======
dgreensp
This reads like a blithe, poorly-written high-school essay on the problem with
"view source":

 _With the advent of HTML5, the web apps become popular, especially the mobile
web apps. Web apps can be classified as either Hosted App or Packaged App. The
source code of Packaged Apps (such as the apps in Firefox OS or Tizen OS) are
installed and running locally. Users can easily view the source code.
Similarly front end source code of Hosted App can also be easily seen by
anyone. In this case, the publicity of source codes becomes a problem. Because
web developers never hope their web apps are easily copied by others._

------
jacobquick
Some journalist needs to drag Berners-Lee out of his hole to answer for the
mess he's making.

~~~
thrillgore
Have at it: @timberners_lee

~~~
jacobquick
It looks like he hasn't responded to anyone else re: DRM, why would he talk to
me? The point is he's only communicating about this through proxies and needs
to explain himself.

------
thrillgore
Wow, they're actually going through with it.

